
AMP is joining the OpenJS Foundation incubation program - ga-vu
https://blog.amp.dev/2019/10/10/amp-is-joining-the-openjs-foundation-incubation-program/
======
halfjoking
Hey look everybody, AMP is part of a foundation now so it's totally not a
power-grab by Google to control more aspects of the web.

We just want everyone's mobile sites to be faster. The only solution of course
was to make a restricted subset of rules you have to follow to be AMP-
compliant. Don't worry, we'll eventually enable more functionality for certain
partner websites, because they've proven to give the best AMP-approved
experiences.

Isn't that great - that Google will decide what functionality is allowed for
your mobile users? Oh did I say Google? I meant the foundation, yes it's the
foundation running things now.

------
aloknnikhil
AMP will never truly be "Open".

Google, infamously, shot down a request for transparency into the decision
making process for the project

> "Our project our rules"
> [https://github.com/ampproject/amphtml/issues/13597](https://github.com/ampproject/amphtml/issues/13597)

To be fair, they did retract their messaging in a later comment

> I first want to acknowledge that we are learning how to run such a big open
> source project and so many things are being figured out. E.g. we are
> currently rewriting our Governance guidelines to answer many of your
> questions more directly.

------
danShumway
Just checking in quick, we still doing that thing where we build hyper-
platform-specific components that favor individual companies into an "open"
standard?

[https://amp.dev/documentation/components/?format=websites](https://amp.dev/documentation/components/?format=websites)

Just wanted to keep up to date.

Oh cool, I see now the only way to do captchas is reCaptcha v3!

[https://amp.dev/documentation/components/amp-recaptcha-
input...](https://amp.dev/documentation/components/amp-recaptcha-
input/?format=websites)

I'm very excited about the future, and I foresee no negative impacts to web
diversity or competition. After all, it's in a foundation now so it can't be
bad.

------
nwellnhof
The devious thing about AMP is that the file format is tied to the AMP cache.
Whenever I publish an AMP page, I give everyone, in particular Google, an
implicit license to cache and serve my content on their websites.

If there was an option to disallow caching, I'd consider converting some of my
websites to AMP, if only to get an icon in the search results. But the only
way to opt out of caching is to make an AMP page invalid:

[https://amp.dev/documentation/guides-and-
tutorials/learn/amp...](https://amp.dev/documentation/guides-and-
tutorials/learn/amp-caches-and-cors/how_amp_pages_are_cached/)

I'd also be curious if this implicit license tied to a file format is really
enforceable.

------
ben_jones
This is like money laundering right?

